
Software Capital – Achievement and Leverage - deanzarras
https://medium.com/@DeanZarras/software-capital-achievement-and-leverage-2c30f6f01ed9
======
deanzarras
This short paper should be of interest to many for the simple fact that it
describes what is not uncommon today, but was written 20 years ago when it was
quite uncommon.

